# Which clubs for fiance?



## xlayedoutx (Apr 21, 2011)

Well the fiance decided that she wanted to start golfing with me. I took her by a pro shop today and had her hit a few and she wasn't too bad for her first time. The pro gave her a few pointers and after about 15 balls she was striking them pretty well. 

Now I would like to buy her a set of clubs but not quite sure how much to spend. I've got it down to two sets.

These
GOLF GIRL FWS2 PINK PETITE LADY HYBRID CLUB SET BAG NEW | eBay

Or These
Golf Superstore: Golf Clubs, Golf Gear, Golf Accessories, Golf Bags, Golf Shoes

To me the cheaper set says hey if she doesn't like it I'm not out all that much. The adams tells me hey she might have a better chance of enjoying it and if she doesn't I can get a little back from them.

Please help me decide by giving your opnions. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

xlayedoutx said:


> Well the fiance decided that she wanted to start golfing with me. I took her by a pro shop today and had her hit a few and she wasn't too bad for her first time. The pro gave her a few pointers and after about 15 balls she was striking them pretty well.
> 
> Now I would like to buy her a set of clubs but not quite sure how much to spend. I've got it down to two sets.
> 
> ...




Please help me decide by giving your opnions.




Why don't you just ask her again,if she wants to play golf as your golf partner, her answer will tell you what to do. fourty years on the roller coaster makes me want to give this advise.


----------

